# Fossil CH2783 Chronograph and Tachymeter instructions



## fossilch2783

Hi All,

I recently purchased a Fossil CH2783. It's a neat looking flight chronograph with vintage gold colored steel case and black leather wrist strap. It has 2 pushers A (start/stop Chronograph) and Pusher B (Reset Chronograph, moves min & sec hand to 30 and 60 respectively)

I cannot figure out a way to use the Tachymeter since for an accurate and easy reading, the seconds hand of the watch (the long needle) needs to start/stop at the bezel so i know if the reading is 120,115,110,etc. There is no way or mode in which i can stop the seconds hand to get that reading .The only time the seconds hand stops is when i pull the crown to position 3

Any help/advice is appreciated

Regards

A Fossil


----------



## AmbuBadger

I have a few of their chrono watches, and as far as I've seen, you can't. That's why Fossil drive me crazy, they put tachymeter numbers on the watch but you can't use them! On the ladder of fail, this is just two rungs above watches with non-functional subdials...


----------



## fossilch2783

Hi AmbuBadger,

I kind of suspected that for the price but i still feel cheated that they are trying to sell a "Flight Aviator" watch with a non-functional feature. I will call fossil today to hear their side of the story and will update the thread. Hopefully, there is a hidden mode setting that activates the Tachymeter

Regards

A Fossil


----------



## AmbuBadger

Good luck, please get back to us as I'd love to know about it if there is a way to get it to work properly! I'm currently wearing this CH2705 as my beater:







It bugs me that it has tach numerals but doesn't have a properly functioning sweep second hand. If it had the Casio movement with subdials measuring seconds-minutes-hours and the 10 minute marker on the bezel, it would be perfect (yes, they forgot the 10!). The 120-click bezel is unidirectional and is stiff enough to stay put (unlike my Deep Blue AP Chrono!), and the watch itself is pretty rugged, so it's staying with me. I don't know about others, but I do use my chrono and bezel, so it's important to me that they work like they're supposed to! Awaiting your response from Fossil...


----------



## fossilch2783

I called the Fossil Customer care # 1-800-449-3056. The call reached a representative very quickly but they did not really have a good idea about the watch functionality, i think they the number is more for order/returns/exchanges than information. Good customer care number though, they listened patiently and gave some good advise

They advised me to take it to a Fossil store for help and if the functionality does not work, they will gladly exchange it for a watch that has a working Tachymeter

I will update the thread after my Fossil store visit

Regards

A Fossil


----------



## fossilch2783

Hi AmbuBadger,

Does the hour subdial on the watch you posted move with the chronograph or does it match the actual watch time only. My hour subdial just mimics the hour of the actual watch but does not calculate the hour when the chronograph mode is on

Regards

A Fossil


----------



## fossilch2783

Checked out the Fossil store and they confirmed that the Tachometer bezel is just for show. The Chronograph works fine as a 60 sec and 30 min accumulator. I almost thought of buying a Seiko but looked at my watch again and understood what made me buy it.....i love the design and the vintage gold colored steel case....i'm going to keep my watch, tachometer or no tachometer .... 

Here is a picture of my watch


----------



## fossilch2783

btw my watch doesn't have the assembled in china sticker  like the image above

the good folks at the Fossil store told me there is currently no Fossil watch that has the tachometer functionality

i did find a way to use the seconds subdial in chronograph mode to make the tahometer bezel useful.....basically start the chrono and say it stops at 35 second mark on the subdial (after a unit of distance has elapsed say 1 mile or 1 km), i just check the value on the Bezel next to the 35 second mark and EUREKA!!!!!


it says 105......


----------



## AmbuBadger

Yeah, that's what I do, use the subdial and then reference the outer ring of numbers to get my estimate. Mine is the same as yours, the hour subdial only tells you am or pm, and that's about it. I thought it was totally useless until this morning, when I got up at 6 and couldn't tell off-hand if it was morning or evening! One glance told me which side of noon I was on, but other than that, I don't really use it. Bummer...


----------



## fossilch2783

yeah...that 24 hr military time subdial is useful...i am happy with the overall functionality and looks of this watch....delivers much more than the $135 price tag


----------



## fossilch2783

yeah, the watch does combine a unique antique, adventurer, aviator look and almost goes with any setting - outdoors or office or party....i have found the subdials to be useful too as a regular stop watch

thanks for leaving a comment!


----------

